# All too new



## petitbijou (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I am very new to all this and trying to find the best site to chat with people in a similar situation. I am a single woman who is looking to into known donor home insemination and I was looking for a forum to discuss this with others who have had similar experiences. 

I have a donor and we are looking into the legal and logistical details and I wanted to know about other people's experiences with this.  Examples of good practice as well as things to watch out for etc.  

One thing that I would like to know more about is donor agreements (I know that they are not binding but carry some weight in courts if necessary)but I have no idea what goes into them. Also if it is best to get a solicitor involved?

Thanks

Bijou


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

Welcome to FF i dont know much about this but some of the girls on here are using known donors... so im sure they'll be along soon..

Also towards the top of the boards list is a ask a lawyer section i would recommend posting on here and Nat or Louise will reply to you.. 

Good luck with TTC

Em x


----------



## petitbijou (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Em,

That is great thanks for letting me know.  I will also post something on the Lawyer section too.

Good luck to you too!!!

bijou


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Bijou,
Welcome to Fertility Friends, we're a friendly bunch and as you get used to the site you'll find out more and more info... and maybe become a little addicted!
My partner & I are currently ttc with a known donor. A group of us all with KD's actually have a specific thread that you may wish to join or have a read through. Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103313.0
You're most welcome to join us & ask away, not long ago we were discussing Donor Agreements so you'll find lots of talk about that! The thread was originally started in 2007 so there's lots of success stories on there too. 
Good luck, Lottie x


----------



## petitbijou (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Lottie,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I just had a look at the thread and it hits all the issues i have been wondering about.  Thanks so much for the tip.

Good luck

Vicky


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Bijou, 

Welcome to FF   , sorry can't really jhelp you with any advice. But wanted to say hello, and look forward to speaking with you more on the other boards.

Please come join our general chat board, we are all very friendly and willing to help.

All the best

Lorna
xx


----------

